# chevy beretta audio wiring



## berettaguy (Dec 12, 2010)

I have an 89' chevy beretta and the stock 'Delco' radio seems to have a short in one or more of the wires. The radio turns on but it cuts in and out rapidly, unable to locate and tune in to any frequency. When I push the 'scan' button, it goes through the whole AM/FM dial. I'm can't find a wiring diagram and I would like to know what wires to look for before I tear out the radio. Everything on this car is stock, so replacing the radio is a last resort. I'm not sure of the model no. for the radio. It is a Delco AM/FM only, no casette (or CD of course). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

1988-93 Chevrolet Beretta Stereo Wiring
Constant 12V+	Orange 
Switched 12V+	Yellow 
Ground	Black 
Illumination	Gray 
Dimmer	Brown 
Antenna Trigger	Pink 
Antenna	Right Front 
Front Speakers	4" x 6" Kick Panels
Left Front (+)	Tan 
Left Front (-)	Gray 
Right Front (+)	Light Green 
Right Front (-)	Dark Green 
Rear Speakers	6" x 9" Rear Deck
Left Rear (+)	Brown 
Left Rear (-)	Yellow 
Right Rear (+)	Dark Blue 
Right Rear (-)	Light Blue


----------

